# 2012 London Olympics



## YrMyKnight (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm excited for it!
Who will win the swimming freestyles events? Phelps?
Track? Bolt?

This shall be a discussion thread for those who are interested 

Wish I could have the tickets to go there and watch instead of staying at home looking at my TV :fp


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 6, 2012)

YrMyKnight said:


> Wish I could have the tickets to go there and watch instead of staying at home looking at my TV :fp


 
I had [still have] the chance to go with my family, but will always decline,

1. because the views you get on the TV are much better than the live views... for obvious reasons
and 2. because I have better things to do... but that is besides the point


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 6, 2012)

How many people will try to solve their Rubik's Cube faster than Usain Bolt doing the 100m? What about a 4x4 faster than the 4x100m relay? Any others?


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 6, 2012)

Since the north east has nothing to do with the olympics I couldn't care less. I can't watch it either as It's so boring.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm about 30 minutes away from the stadiums. Some of cycling is even nearer to me. I'm going to watch it all on TV if I watch any of it.


----------



## wordsearchin (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, Phelps is doing ok with his 19 medals so far. James Magnussen is claiming he'll be known as the world's fastest swimmer, though.

Which country will win the most gold medals this year?

And here's a quiz about the Olympics, in word-search format: Olympics Quiz Word Search - Knowledge Mouse


----------



## shelley (Aug 1, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> How many people will try to solve their Rubik's Cube faster than Usain Bolt doing the 100m? What about a 4x4 faster than the 4x100m relay? Any others?



Man, remember when the 3x3 WR was very close to Bolt's 100m WR?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 2, 2012)

Excited for the womens marathon Sunday, and the mens marathon the sunday after that. Those events excite me so much. 

I'd like to see some 5ks and 10ks as well.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

Im hyped by the Basketball games. USA is whooping everybody in their path.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm happy for the UK in the Rowing-2. They have finally gotten a gold in that event.

China lost to the US 3 Sets to 0 in volleyball? What?!

Oh yeah, I think the reason baseball isn't in the Olympics is because nobody could beat the US. so I would be fine with the assumption that "USA is whooping everybody in their path."

EDIT: Women's Rowing-8 1000M Results LIVE:
Gold-USA at 6:10
Silver-Canada
Bronze-Netherlands


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Oh yeah, I think the reason baseball isn't in the Olympics is because nobody could beat the US. so I would be fine with the assumption that "USA is whooping everybody in their path."



Baseball and Softball 



Spoiler: Reason



It's not strictly because Americans dominate, it's just that there are very few places in the world where Softball is played. Baseball and Softball are not very popular outside of North America and Asia, so it's very hard to generate interest in those sports in other countries. Add to this the fact that many countries, especially the USA cannot field the best team it can because MLB has a completely bass-ackwards philosophy towards the Olympics. Believe it or not, the US is not the center of the universe.

Softball kind of got the shaft also in this because of it's close ties with Baseball. Even though the two sports are separate, Softball has the same standing overseas as Baseball.

Softball and Baseball were not singled out for any reason. They were eliminated as part of a complete review of all sports in 2005. Every sport had to receive a majority vote in order to remain in the Olympics, and Baseball and Softball were the only ones who failed.

Baseball and Softball have always been considered borderline sports anyway. They barely got in the games, and there has been a movement within the IOC to eliminate them because they are not "International Enough" fir the Olympics for a long time. The fact that even after professional players were allowed into the games in 2000 that MLB did not allow its players to compete was what really ticked off the IOC. The sport has no chance of growing internationally if all people see are low level minor league players from the US when Major League Baseball has the audacity to call its champion the "World Champion".

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080813225452AA80zQ4


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 11, 2012)

Women's 4x100m USA WR 40.82!

*Celebration Bump*


----------



## Dene (Aug 11, 2012)

LolAustraliaMajorFailAlmostLosingToNewZealand


----------



## Cubic (Aug 11, 2012)

I have watched/listened to/read about NONE of the olympics. Not at all interested. Couldn't care less.

Been using all the extra spare time to learn CFOP, and start a new hobby (speed-cubing).


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok, who watched the closing ceremonies and when they brought out the giant white cube thingies thought, "Rubik's Cube!" I know I did. I was playing with my mini Zhanchi at the time.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 13, 2012)

not me...


----------



## shelley (Aug 13, 2012)

Cubic said:


> I have watched/listened to/read about NONE of the olympics. Not at all interested. Couldn't care less.
> 
> Been using all the extra spare time to learn CFOP, and start a new hobby (speed-cubing).



I like how you post that as if it makes you somehow special.


----------

